# New Vegas Rules At Pickup



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Anyone in the Vegas area know why we now have to scan all of our packages and then have a warehouse worker approve it before we load into our car? Seems like a huge time waster and had the line outside backed up pretty far today.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Not just that, but wait until everyone is ready to go before leaving. I think all in all I left 25 minutes later than I would have had to normally.
BUT....it happened on my 9AM block, on my 1PM block everything was 'normal', though it was pretty light on traffic too.


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Really? I just left after they said I was good to load my packages and everything was in my car. Maybe I wasn't supposed to but who cares. I'm an independent contractor. If I'm ready to go I shouldn't have to wait for everyone else. This isn't a ****ing kindergarten class waiting to go to recess.


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Also, did you happen to ask anyone why they're doing this now? I was so annoyed that I forgot to ask when I was there.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi Vegas,

Know what ? It really is starting to seem like slowly and sloppy,
the delivery station staff are beginning to forget (or disregard)
who's a 1099 and who's a w2 around this place. More and more
(at least at the station I'm most familiar with - first hand)
I notice the shift assistants, log-specs, even the order pickers
directing and instructing contract delivery drivers to do this and that
in a manner much more consistent with an employer-employee relationship
and much less resembling one that is of a business to an independent contractor.

Question is when does the Affirmative Defense of _Satisfaction and Accord _come into play ?
At some point, if drivers continue to accept the terms and conditions under which they are invited to operate
and are seemingly in agreement with the arrangement and continue to do so day in and out, how much
does this waiver by consent begin to harm the case that would otherwise be made that Amazon treats
contractor as employees and we like it and we keep coming back for more ? Does this matter ?
Case by case and state by state and presumably violation after blatant violation, the story may have
an outcome far different that what was once expected because no one is complaining loud enough.

I think the Jury may already have returned a verdict on this. 
They've said, "Amazon is guilty as hell. On top of that, they're evil too!"
"We hereby find Amazon the most despicable organization on planet earth,
even more so than than Exxon and Walmart put together. Therefore, it is
the finding of this jury that even though this company is obviously at fault,
good luck doing anything about it. Tough doo-doo and life sucks ! 
After all, if they are truly most evil and operate from the 9th circle of Hell,
how would anyone on earth be reasonably expected to do anything about it ?"

Case closed, for now ??


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

smallbrownghost said:


> Really? I just left after they said I was good to load my packages and everything was in my car. Maybe I wasn't supposed to but who cares. I'm an independent contractor. If I'm ready to go I shouldn't have to wait for everyone else. This isn't a &%[email protected]!*ing kindergarten class waiting to go to recess.


Yeah, though it might have been because I was in lane 1. It's pretty rediculous. Hopefully it was a one day only thing, especially considering the normality at 1PM....well we'll see today.


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

Honestly I thank "Life" for the opportunity to always find an extra way to make income, but I also agree that as an Independent Contractor this relationship should definitely be treated accordingly by both parties.....

I don't play around with these people, if it works it works, if it doesn't and I only do it for as long as I feel it's working for me, period, end of story!

I'll take packages back in a quickness, leave packages in front of any door, etc. etc. Yes I do things properly, but I'm not going out of my way for anyone. Now if Amazon decides to employee us, with benefits and on a different level, then of course things would change, but as a Contractor I keep things moving........

Peace


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Just a heads up. I did a 830 this morning and it was back to normal. I was in lanes 2-3 this time though as opposed to my 9 and 1 shifts yesterday, where I was in lane 1. Not sure what's going on in lane 1, but it's almost always way more of a headache and you're almost guaranteed an area WAY Northwest.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

My 9AM this morning was back to 'normal'. They still checked me in on their list, but otherwise there was no nonsense about waiting to load or waiting to leave.


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah, I guess their cute little experiment didn't work. I wanna know whose genius idea that was when they already have a tough time not developing a line outside the warehouse for the morning shifts.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

FYI: They audit all areas of the delivery chain periodically.


----------

